# carb count in dominoes pizza?



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

heyhey

matts just ordered us dominoes pizza. Here's the thing...how many carbs is it and how much would I inject?????


----------



## Icey (Jan 10, 2010)

This : http://www.takeafreshlook.co.uk/foodguide.htm should help you!  From there online website/ordering system!


----------



## Tezzz (Jan 10, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> heyhey
> 
> matts just ordered us dominoes pizza. Here's the thing...how many carbs is it and how much would I inject?????



What kind of pizza is it and what toppings?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

brightontez said:


> What kind of pizza is it and what toppings?



its a medium one with a normal base. pizza sauce, mozarella cheese, pepperoni, ham, sausage, spicy sause and ground beef.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## bev (Jan 10, 2010)

We get medium from Asda - and they are normally between 90 and 110cho per pizza. But remember to inject half and then the rest 3 or 4 hours later to avoid your spike!

EnjoyBev


----------



## katie (Jan 10, 2010)

I would guess 20g a slice.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

katie said:


> I would guess 20g a slice.



that websitey thing says that the base is 31g per slice. Eek. I won't be eating all of it though i reckon ill be taking well over 20u this evening 




			
				Bev said:
			
		

> We get medium from Asda - and they are normally between 90 and 110cho per pizza. But remember to inject half and then the rest 3 or 4 hours later to avoid your spike!
> 
> EnjoyBev



thanks bev, i might try splitting the dose. But it scares me a little...can it be say, an hour after eating? I'm really scared of seeing yet another 20


----------



## SacredHeart (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam, I saw the title of this as being 'carbs count in domino's pizza?', to which I was going to reply - yes, yes they do!  x


----------



## bev (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam,

1 hour after eating wont have much effect. But you could test at 1 2 and 3 hours - then you will know how long it takes your body to digest pizza. I would say for most people it is at least 4 hours. Dont be scared - if you test each hour - then you cant go far wrong Sam - and you will have to get used to doing this for the pump! I will be asking questions tomorrow!

Please try - you dont want a late high do you?


----------



## bev (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam,

I hope you enjoyed your pizza?

I just wanted to say that i shouldnt really have tried to give you advice on how or when to split your dose - just because this used to work for Alex doesnt mean it will work for you. I hope you didnt feel pressured into doing what i said against your wishes - i am not qualified to be giving you advice Sam - sorry. It was meant with the best of intentions, but it is not my place to give out such advice - it's a very personal thing and what works for one may not work for another!

Let us know how it went anyway.Bev x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

bev said:


> Sam,
> 
> 1 hour after eating wont have much effect. But you could test at 1 2 and 3 hours - then you will know how long it takes your body to digest pizza. I would say for most people it is at least 4 hours. Dont be scared - if you test each hour - then you cant go far wrong Sam - and you will have to get used to doing this for the pump! I will be asking questions tomorrow!
> 
> Please try - you dont want a late high do you?



oh bum, if only id read this sooner  i went for the hour...just had another 10u...argh........

what do i do now? Still test and have more if needed?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

bev said:


> Sam,
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your pizza?
> 
> ...



oh bless you  I was eating so never noticed the replies, Its ok, I only asked cuz I was curious having never ever been taught how to do things like this. Bad teams! I've just had another 10u, so am hoping it works. If not, well then, try something else next time


----------



## bev (Jan 10, 2010)

Have you had the full amount of insulin for the pizza?

I would tentatively suggest that you may need to keep testing for the next few hours - it wont do you any harm to test and will help you to spot if your going high.Bev


----------



## am64 (Jan 10, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> oh bless you  I was eating so never noticed the replies, Its ok, I only asked cuz I was curious having never ever been taught how to do things like this. Bad teams! I've just had another 10u, so am hoping it works. If not, well then, try something else next time



pizza is sooooo easy to make...when i have a bit more time i will write it up...my hubby reciepe that is very easy and better for you cos you know what you put in it...where it came from and how clean the hands are that made it xxx


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

bev said:


> Have you had the full amount of insulin for the pizza?
> 
> I would tentatively suggest that you may need to keep testing for the next few hours - it wont do you any harm to test and will help you to spot if your going high.Bev



sounds like a plan  and i've had what i reckon is the full amount. Its hard to do guesswork for takeaway  I'm gunna test in a bit and see how things go, that way I can correct if needed 

Thanks for the help and suggestion though hun, very much appreciated!!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

two hours after the pizza and i;m 14.8

plan? Shall I have a few more units? 

I think I'll be boycotting pizza from now on


----------



## Northerner (Jan 10, 2010)

salmonpuff said:


> two hours after the pizza and i;m 14.8
> 
> plan? Shall I have a few more units?
> 
> I think I'll be boycotting pizza from now on



If it were me, I wouldn't take more insulin only two hours after - you might already be coming down.


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

17.1...

seriously

not ever having pizza again 

this is TWO NIGHTS RUNNING MY SUGARS HAVE DONE THIS  and ok so it wasn't with pizza yesterday but STILL! How annoying


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jan 10, 2010)

ok so here's what happened. Obviously injecting the second half so soon was a bit of a mistake, hence the 17.1. I had a few extra units. Still not sure if I should have done that or not.

BUT

sugars now at a more respectable 9.6. Still not quite there yet but getting there. Gunna have to keep a closer eye over the next few days anyway as I'm playing with my lantus again...tried 15u tonight after hypos at 3/4am consecutively for a week.


----------



## randomange (Jan 11, 2010)

Glad to see your sugars are coming down.   Pizza can be a bit of a nightmare, and I think it takes some trial and error to figure out the best way to deal with it.  It took me a few goes to work out that I need 60% up front and 40% two hours later.  

I might be wrong here, and I'm sure others will correct me if I am, but the fact that you hit 17 would suggest to me that maybe you need *more* up front than what you took?  If you'd had more insulin active at the beginning, you wouldn't have gone so high, so maybe next time you could try a different percentage split?  I also tend to find that for meals that are particularly high carb (like pizza!), I need a few more units that what my ratio suggests, so it may be that something like that is going on?

Bloody diabetes, it's never simple, is it?


----------



## sofaraway (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree with Ange, Seems like you needed more insulin up front. 

I would personally try bolusing all up front and seeing what happens, if I went hypo then high i would try a certain % given later and then up that until i found doses and a split that matched the digestion.


----------

